# partition to partition copy



## freaksavior (Jan 19, 2009)

my dad has a 160gb hdd that is almost full, im thinking of buying a 500 gb 7200.12 drive and giving my dad my 7200.11 

but i want to do a partition to partition copy so i don't have to manually copy everything over to the new drive so what software wil let me copy everything from the 7200.11 to the 7200.12 then from the 160gb hitachi to the 7200.11?

Thanks


----------



## Kursah (Jan 19, 2009)

Seagate Discwizard will iirc, it's made by Acronis so that should work...though iirc when I transferred partitions/info from my old 500GB seagate to my new WD640GB AAKS it kept similar size consistency of the partition(s)...allowing me to adjust slightly.

I know there are other ways, you might try a toolset. Something that can "mirror" your info to the other drive. When I used Discwizard, all I did was copy, remove the 500GB and restart...it was like I never changed drives except for the noticable speed diff between the two drives (the WD is almost twice as fast as the ol' Seagate 7200.9) and more free space. That was nice...it did take a long time, but I had about 300GB worth of stuff to move and two partitions and intall of Vista x64 SP1.


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 19, 2009)

Thank m8,

would you go with the 7200.12? or someting else? had really good luck with seagate so far.

the 160gb is going to be my mbp backup disk


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jan 19, 2009)

you can use norten ghost ,but in this case you see you hard drive as 160g only , so after that try windows boot and you create partitions for the left space


----------



## Kursah (Jan 19, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> Thank m8,
> 
> would you go with the 7200.12? or someting else? had really good luck with seagate so far.
> 
> the 160gb is going to be my mbp backup disk



Seagate is good stuff...I haven't messed with the .12's, but I've messed with .9's, .10's and .11's all were good. The biggest improvement was from .9 to .10, quieter, faster, NCQ, etc. Good drives, I gotta say my WD 640 AAKS converted me to liking WD again...can't complain! I think you'll be fine with whatever you choose from Seagate, Western Digital or Samsung...I'd say get what has the best price for the size you're after tbh...the performance differences won't be very far apart. Especially with the few platters and higher platter densities used in newer drives...all of them perform similarly which is great!

My 640 averages around 95MB/s and 12.5ms in HD Tach, where my old 500GB 7200.9 got 54MB/s and 17ms. I just installed a pair of 40GB WD400's for a cheap RAID0, they are about the same performance as the single 640GB, 104MB/s, but the latency is worse! 18ms. Still happy none-the-less.

Hope that helps!


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 19, 2009)

hayder.master said:


> you can use norten ghost ,but in this case you see you hard drive as 160g only , so after that try windows boot and you create partitions for the left space



So it will make a new 160gb partition on the new drive, then i will have to create another partiton and merge them?



Kursah said:


> Seagate is good stuff...I haven't messed with the .12's, but I've messed with .9's, .10's and .11's all were good. The biggest improvement was from .9 to .10, quieter, faster, NCQ, etc. Good drives, I gotta say my WD 640 AAKS converted me to liking WD again...can't complain! I think you'll be fine with whatever you choose from Seagate, Western Digital or Samsung...I'd say get what has the best price for the size you're after tbh...the performance differences won't be very far apart. Especially with the few platters and higher platter densities used in newer drives...all of them perform similarly which is great!
> 
> My 640 averages around 95MB/s and 12.5ms in HD Tach, where my old 500GB 7200.9 got 54MB/s and 17ms. I just installed a pair of 40GB WD400's for a cheap RAID0, they are about the same performance as the single 640GB, 104MB/s, but the latency is worse! 18ms. Still happy none-the-less.
> 
> Hope that helps!



okay, thank m8, i will probably get the 7200.12 then. or maybe i should get a vraptor .... naw 7200.12 
_____________________________________________________________________________________________

http://www.paragon-software.com/home/dc-personal/copy_partition.html

found that, but im a bit skeptical.

when I do this it HAS to work the FIRST time. cant have a hiccup or a screw up.


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 19, 2009)

nobdy? else got a suggestion?

the drive will be here Thursday.


----------



## erocker (Jan 19, 2009)

I use Norton Ghost.  It will basically clone from one drive onto another no matter what's on the install drive or the size.  As long as the input drive can fit the data you are putting on it, it works great.


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 19, 2009)

erocker said:


> I use Norton Ghost.  It will basically clone from one drive onto another no matter what's on the install drive or the size.  As long as the input drive can fit the data you are putting on it, it works great.



ok, so two votes for ghost.

Like i said before, it needs to work the first time. 

that does a partition to partion copy so i dont have to reinstall the os ,drivers, game apps, and files right?


----------



## DonInKansas (Jan 19, 2009)

http://www.acronis.com/homecomputin...y|1198097957&gclid=COGEluW5m5gCFRYiagodDXDYng

I used Acronis Migrate Easy (Free Trial) to go to my new HDD.  OS and all files transferred and perform smooth as silk. It's so easy, a caveman can do it!


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 19, 2009)

sweet! I like acronis software much better than norton, did not know acronis had one to do it.


----------



## erocker (Jan 19, 2009)

Well. I use Norton Ghost off of Hirens Boot CD.  It's "Dos" based and works easy.  Just select "clone partition" set output drive, set input drive and have it do it's thing.  It will take everything from one drive (os, apps, etc.) and clone them to the other.  Once done, boot from the new drive and the computer won't know the difference.  I now keep a spare HDD with a tweaked/updated copy of Windows on it and when I want to do a reinstall on my computer, I just hook up the backup drive and clone it all to my system o/s drive, reinstall done.  *I'm not very fond of Norton either, but this is one program of thiers that is simple and works amazingly well.


----------



## suraswami (Jan 19, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> sweet! I like acronis software much better than norton, did not know acronis had one to do it.



I was thinking of buying True Image

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E1681636711SF

I read that it has the facility to resize partitions when you copy to the new disk.


----------



## mon74 (Jan 19, 2009)

erocker said:


> Well. I use Norton Ghost off of Hirens Boot CD.  It's "Dos" based and works easy.  Just select "clone partition" set output drive, set input drive and have it do it's thing.  It will take everything from one drive (os, apps, etc.) and clone them to the other.  Once done, boot from the new drive and the computer won't know the difference.  I now keep a spare HDD with a tweaked/updated copy of Windows on it and when I want to do a reinstall on my computer, I just hook up the backup drive and clone it all to my system o/s drive, reinstall done.  *I'm not very fond of Norton either, but this is one program of thiers that is simple and works amazingly well.



+1 with erocker

I too have run norton ghost from hiren's bootcd, it's pretty straight forward to use, and doesn't matter the size of the disc's, as long as the primary partition it's not bigger than the target disc.


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 20, 2009)

okay, well thanks guys. i guess i'll use ghost then.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jan 20, 2009)

erocker said:


> Well. I use Norton Ghost off of Hirens Boot CD.  It's "Dos" based and works easy.  Just select "clone partition" set output drive, set input drive and have it do it's thing.  It will take everything from one drive (os, apps, etc.) and clone them to the other.  Once done, boot from the new drive and the computer won't know the difference.  I now keep a spare HDD with a tweaked/updated copy of Windows on it and when I want to do a reinstall on my computer, I just hook up the backup drive and clone it all to my system o/s drive, reinstall done.  *I'm not very fond of Norton either, but this is one program of thiers that is simple and works amazingly well.




sure i agree with erocker , just like i say before my friend , i am use it and it is give 100% mirror with no error


----------



## 95Viper (Jan 20, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> sweet! I like acronis software much better than norton, did not know acronis had one to do it.




DiskWizard is basically a rebrand of Acronis True Image:http://blogs.bnet.com/businesstips/?p=136
Download here:http://www.seagate.com/ww/v/index.jsp?locale=en-US&name=DiscWizard&vgnextoid=d9fd4a3cdde5c010VgnVCM100000dd04090aRCRD


----------



## Steevo (Jan 20, 2009)

Sea tools clone mode is easy. Plus you can reallocate partition size.


I used it when a drive started failing on a machine at work a couple weeks ago. Took longer to the the covers off the IBM than to do the clone and cleanup.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 20, 2009)

acronis migrate easy 7 = awesome


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 22, 2009)

Ok, tried out ghost, didn't work. it was a complete fail.

Tried acronis, got better results but i cant boot from the drive because i had it installed with a raid setup. so anytime i use the 7200.11 drive i have the option for intel raid which boots the system but if i choose the 7200.11 it wont boot. same thing when i move it all to 7200.12 except i dont get a intel raid option after the clone.

suggestions?


----------



## {JNT}Raptor (Jan 22, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> Ok, tried out ghost, didn't work. it was a complete fail.
> 
> Tried acronis, got better results but i cant boot from the drive because i had it installed with a raid setup. so anytime i use the 7200.11 drive i have the option for intel raid which boots the system but if i choose the 7200.11 it wont boot. same thing when i move it all to 7200.12 except i dont get a intel raid option after the clone.
> 
> suggestions?



I just came from Raided 36gb Raptors to a Single Barracuda 500gb drive......You won't be able to boot off of the new drive because the OS is loading the raid drivers..not the regular SATA or IDE drivers....everything copies....no errors at all...but you will not be able to boot.....I finally was able to boot but had to use Paragon Partition manager to do so......every time the rig would need to be booted up.......bottom line....reinstall your OS......and be done with it.

Hope it helps.


----------



## 95Viper (Jan 22, 2009)

If I am reading right, you want to go from raid to single drive setup? I'm not familiar with raid to non-raid setups, but if that is the case I hope this helps...it was about the only thing that makes any sense.
http://www.wilderssecurity.com/showpost.php?p=1233959&postcount=5


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 22, 2009)

no, not the case.

I have one drive which is my 500gb as my os, 2 x 320gb drives in raid. i want to keep the raid because its my data, but the 500 is my os.

if i transfer the contents of the drive it say mbr not found. if i use the 7200.11 it works fine, but not on the 7200.12

so a to quickly sum it up.

7200.11 is os. want to move it to 7200.12 and keep raid setup.

if i do the copy it wont boot. why?


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 22, 2009)

bump?


----------



## {JNT}Raptor (Jan 22, 2009)

Go to the Seagate site and grab the Max Blast or Disc Wizard soft.....designed by Acronis for Seagate drives to do exactly what you want it to do. 

Hope it helps.


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 22, 2009)

ok.. i have one other idea also to try.


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 23, 2009)

got it 

used acronsi easy migrate 7

i had to use my entire raid setup for it to work though. no big deal.


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 31, 2009)

got another issue now.

it seems like it ghosted the drive 2 times and now that i transfered 160gb over it ended up using like 390?!?!

i have added it up and it just doesn't make sense.

the files have not go any larger since i copied them over. i dont wanna reformatt this drive either. 

any suggestions?


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 1, 2009)

bump.. seriously anyone know?


----------

